# MSWord and outlines



## Wannabee (May 15, 2008)

Can anyone give me instructions to disable the function that keeps outlines grouped according to level? I'm getting large gaps at the bottom of the page when I do an outline. It doesn't seem to want to go to the next page until I reach level 4, but I'm not sure. 

Thanks


----------



## danmpem (May 15, 2008)

I had a very similar problem a few months ago, but I don't remember what I did.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 15, 2008)

Check the style associated with the outline levels. It is likely that the paragraph setting is "Keep with next paragraph". You want to uncheck that setting.


----------



## Wannabee (May 15, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Check the style associated with the outline levels. It is likely that the paragraph setting is "Keep with next paragraph". You want to uncheck that setting.






Woohoo! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 

I was hoping you'd see this Fred. I really need a Word class to help me learn more of these features.

Format
Paragraph
Unchecked
Bingo


Did I say "thank you" yet?


----------



## fredtgreco (May 15, 2008)

You're welcome.

These are pretty good, I hear:

Video Professor - Computer Learning Software and Online Training Lessons


----------

